# Stock tank as tort house?



## Abbi17 (Apr 27, 2016)

I am trying to create a new habitat for my 9 yr old Red foot, Rhoda, I adopted. Has anyone used the Tuff Stuff 110 gallon tank or one of the other sizes? It's made from recycled plastics and I am wondering if it's safe materials? 

She needs more space and tall straight sides cuz she likes to climb up the sides and try and tip herself over. This is the only option I have been able to find, they larger sizes, but wondering if the material is safe. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## G-stars (Apr 27, 2016)

I've used this exact one to start off hatchlings in. No adverse side affects. I did wash it out first and let it dry out in the sun for a couple days before though.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 27, 2016)

how big is your red-foot @ 9 years old? That will decide whether or not you can use this.


----------



## Abbi17 (Apr 27, 2016)

Rhoda is prolly 8-9 inches. They have bigger containers as well, just want to make sure of I go with this option that it's safe. 

I'm also thinking of building one, but not sure what products to use so it's water proof? I've seen people using wood and plexiglass but what do you use to seal it with? I could use plasticv liners but they've made things more complicated and messy. 

I've had better luck controlling humidity with plastic containers as the structure. Any ideas outs very helpful!


----------



## FLGirl41 (Apr 27, 2016)

In my opinion, this enclosure is way too small for Rhoda at her size. I have two redfoots around the same age as her, and in the wintertime when they have to be indoors I use an upright Rubbermaid storage shed that's placed on its back with the doors taken off. I line it with a thick poly pond liner to keep it watertight in case they flip their water. The enclosure measures about 4x7 feet and cost under $100 to purchase.


----------



## kathyth (Apr 27, 2016)

I've used them for hatchlings. They're great!


----------



## Abbi17 (Apr 27, 2016)

FLGirl41 said:


> In my opinion, this enclosure is way too small for Rhoda at her size. I have two redfoots around the same age as her, and in the wintertime when they have to be indoors I use an upright Rubbermaid storage shed that's placed on its back with the doors taken off. I line it with a thick poly pond liner to keep it watertight in case they flip their water. The enclosure measures about 4x7 feet and cost under $100 to purchase.



Thanks. That's good to know about size. Is the liner in a roll?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 27, 2016)

I have an adult box turtle who sleeps in one a size bigger at night. I've always used those stock tanks, you just need a bigger one for your tortoise. Or build a tort table out of plywood then staple a shower curtain liner over the bottom and there you go it's water proof. I have 3 adult box turtles in a tort table made of plywood and then lined with a shower curtain liner. I moved here 10 years ago. The liner is not leaking yet. I stand by cheap and easy, (alright David, think about something else)Plywood cheap, liner easy, done....


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 27, 2016)

To the question of if they are safe to use, in my experience yes they are.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 27, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> I have an adult box turtle who sleeps in one a size bigger at night. I've always used those stock tanks, you just need a bigger one for your tortoise. Or build a tort table out of plywood then staple a shower curtain liner over the bottom and there you go it's water proof. I have 3 adult box turtles in a tort table made of plywood and then lined with a shower curtain liner. I moved here 10 years ago. The liner is not leaking yet. I stand by cheap and easy, (alright David, think about something else)Plywood cheap, liner easy, done....


well I am a big fan of cheap & easy


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 28, 2016)

dmmj said:


> well I am a big fan of cheap & easy




That was the first thing I thought when I wrote that. I hope you got a laugh out of it....I was just teasin you....


----------



## Tom (Apr 28, 2016)

Abbi17 said:


> Rhoda is prolly 8-9 inches. They have bigger containers as well, just want to make sure of I go with this option that it's safe.
> 
> I'm also thinking of building one, but not sure what products to use so it's water proof? I've seen people using wood and plexiglass but what do you use to seal it with? I could use plasticv liners but they've made things more complicated and messy.
> 
> I've had better luck controlling humidity with plastic containers as the structure. Any ideas outs very helpful!



The material is safe. I use two of those on a regular basis. The problems are that even the larger sizes of those tubs are too small for your tortoise, and the open top is going to let all your humidity out. They make big giant round galvanized metal stock tanks that would work size wise, but you still have the open top to fix.

I think you'd be better off building a large closed chamber. This will make a better environment for your tortoise and save you tons on electricity usage.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 28, 2016)

I use tubs like the one pictured for water turtle rescues, but the floor space is just too small for a tortoise habitat. I do have several on hand though, and they are used as quarantine areas for rescued turtles and tortoises.


----------



## cherryheadedredfootyafe (Oct 10, 2018)

FLGirl41 said:


> In my opinion, this enclosure is way too small for Rhoda at her size. I have two redfoots around the same age as her, and in the wintertime when they have to be indoors I use an upright Rubbermaid storage shed that's placed on its back with the doors taken off. I line it with a thick poly pond liner to keep it watertight in case they flip their water. The enclosure measures about 4x7 feet and cost under $100 to purchase.


What is the brand of the storage shed? I have been looking online and can't find anything around that price range by rubbermaid.


----------

